# Back to dodge city kansas



## risenswine (Jul 15, 2012)

Can not wait to go back to dodge city kansas last year i got a fourth place call. I have not got to do as many comp as normal do to am building a home. I have not been since april when i did red dirt in enid ok, and not that i have a little more free time am really exited to go back to dodge city . i have missed 8 comps this year that i normaly get to cook in,


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2012)

risenswine, morning.....  Keep us up to date on your adventures in smoke....   Take pics of entries and trophies...  Dave


----------

